

Twitter Bootstrap 2.0 pre-release demo - synparb
http://bootstrap.io/Demo/
<i></i>* bootstrap.io is not from or sanctioned by the Bootstrap Team <i></i><i>
======
zxypoo
Please note that this is a demo (outdated too) and not really authorized by
the project itself. It's unfortunate that some folks feel a need to put
something up so quickly.

If you want to look at the current status of 2.0 and help test the release,
please look at the 2.0-wip branch:
<https://github.com/twitter/bootstrap/tree/2.0-wip>

The team expects to release something in a few weeks.

~~~
synparb
Good point. It is a bit confusing since it looks fairly official and all links
point to the project. Hadn't seen this discussion previously:
[https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/twitter-
bootstrap/ux...](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/twitter-
bootstrap/uxQT_TfokfM)

------
davej
It bugs the hell out of me that they apply styling to vanilla tables. I wish
they'd namespace it with a class because it messes up things like datepickers
on JQuery-UI.

~~~
visural
Couldn't the same argument be applied to JQuery UI then?

~~~
FuzzyDunlop
Not that I've checked, but common sense dictates jQuery UI (and any other such
lib) does use a class to identify elements.

That doesn't, however, mean they don't inherit from the style of the base
element. Which they will, no matter how they're classed or ID'd, if the base
elements have been styled in CSS.

------
latchkey
I've been working heavily with 2.0 for a couple of months now and it is a huge
improvement over 1.x. I've converted 90% of a $20 template that I bought over
to it and it cut out a ton of bad css (you get what you pay for I guess).

It is still a bit in flux (ie: they just renamed a bunch of css for alerts and
tables), but if you don't mind tracking the progress (made easy with your own
git branch), it is a great basis to start a website from.

------
dminor
Glad to see there are some variables for setting things like the navbar colors
- I just started adapting a site to the 1.4 version and had to start out by
changing all of the rules individually so I could implement a different color
scheme.

Edit: Actually, I take it back as there are still hardcoded colors and the
assumption that you are using white as the text. Would be nice if it was based
off a few variables instead.

~~~
darylteo
Couldn't this be changed in the 'less' files?

~~~
dminor
Those are the files I'm referring to - if you look in navbar.less for example,
you'll see lots of

    
    
      color: @white;
    

in the various navbar rules. It would be great if there was a single variable:

    
    
      @navbarTextColor: @white;
    

and then all the rules could include:

    
    
      color: @navbarTextColor;
    

which is essentially what I've ended up doing.

------
epochwolf
The link just redirects to the 1.4.0 version of bootstrap.

~~~
synparb
After talking with the Bootstrap developers, I believe they asked the people
who put up the demo, which was unofficial, to take it down and it looks like
they complied:
[https://twitter.com/#!/synapticarbors/status/159390827217559...](https://twitter.com/#!/synapticarbors/status/159390827217559552)

------
Honzo
I'm just getting redirected to the original bootstrap page at
<http://twitter.github.com/bootstrap/>

------
_pius
I built <https://www.becouplydates.com/> on the 2.0-wip branch. We've been
very pleased with it.

~~~
bprater
Browsing your source: the <center> tag is deprecated, friend.

~~~
_pius
Haha, I'm well aware ... and pretty embarrassed. :)

~~~
nate
Don't be embarrassed :) Have you done a view source on Hacker News? It works.

~~~
BonoboBoner
It is also used on Google Search. There is nothing more alive than the center-
tag.

------
necolas
This isn't an official release yet.

~~~
synparb
I'm changing the title to reflect that it is a pre-release demo

~~~
omfg
Thanks, it was kind of confusing before.

A lot of great stuff going on in the 2.0 version. Excited for it's release.

------
justindocanto
I just used this bootstrap, to make this: <http://www.piparollcall.com/>

pretty awesome. very small when minified, even without less.

love it!

~~~
justindocanto
so it turns out im getting a HUGE response from this website. over 2000+
tweets to senators, now listed on craigslists sopa page... and couldn't have
done it as fast as i did without the bootstrap. thanks twitter <3

------
jaequery
it just takes me to twitter bootstrap github, is the site down?

------
jjcm
I put up a call-to-action site for sopa the other day. Due to the timely
nature of the site, we had to get it up fast. Ended up using bootstrap for the
first time. Was highly impressed - we were able to get a decent looking site
up in around an hour. Looking forward to 2.0.

------
joshontheweb
I still prefer <http://getskeleton.com> as a boilerplate over Twitter
Bootstrap. Bootstrap tries to do too much. Skeleton does just enough to be
useful and then gets out of the way.

~~~
xinsight
I'm fond of skeleton as well. The only drawback I've found is that it uses a
16-column layout. I find I often want to divide the screen in thirds and
12-columns would be much handier.

------
synparb
The release data of Bootstrap 2.0 has been announced:
<https://dev.twitter.com/blog/open-source-summit-bootstrap>

------
sopooneo
Why are CSS frameworks becoming so prominent only now? Why weren't they coming
out as much years ago? It seems like they would have been even more useful
then.

~~~
dangrossman
Broad browser support for the visually interesting parts.

------
fauzias
Here are an alternative private link to bootstrap v2.0
<http://mrtopf.de/bootstrap/docs/>

~~~
fauzias
*EDIT, it seems that the link are 404 since today, i'm unable to locate alternative

------
vlokshin
Look at <http://bootstrap.io/Demo/BaseCss> in FF (PC) -- anyone else see
anything odd?

~~~
kodablah
Not when navigating to that link directly, but I do when I click "Base CSS" at
the top.

------
mnazim
Does anyone else see the "Example Blockquotes" section all f __*ed up or is it
just me. (FF 9, Ubuntu)

------
kaiwen1
The link no longer works. Redirects to v1.x.

------
steipete
is there any changelog for 2.0?

~~~
cstuder
The 2.0 is not yet in the change log:
<https://github.com/twitter/bootstrap/wiki/Changelog>

But you'll find some indication of the work done on the road map:
<https://github.com/twitter/bootstrap/wiki/Roadmap>

------
drivebyacct2
I'd love for someone smarter than me to compare Zurb Foundation and this. It
seems like Twitter has a few except things (pill-button callouts, etc), but
Foundation seems VERY responsive-focused whereas Twitter Bootstrap seems to
have added responsiveness in.

~~~
rgrieselhuber
We looked closely at both and, while Bootstrap has far more features / UI
elements, the attention to detail in building responsive pages is better in
Foundation, IMO.

The elements are nice to have in Bootstrap but we are building our own
elements on Foundation's solid platform and feel better about it over the long
term.

~~~
drivebyacct2
My understanding is that responsive layouts is a big part of the 2.0 of
Twitter Bootstrap. Did you evaluate it or the 1.0 version?

~~~
rgrieselhuber
It must have been the 1.0 version. I'll give it another look.

